

Ask HN: Know a small social network startup that was acquired recently? - Refynr

I'm looking for examples of smallish startups (related to Social Networking) that were acquired recently, and it would be great if the examples included the purchase price and related details. Google and Quora didn't turn up anything for me.<p>Anyone?
======
yock
Frid.ge: <http://frid.ge/>

